# The 5th Annual Golden Games May 15-17, 2015



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

The 5th Annual Golden Games is coming up quick and it's going to be incredible! We're expecting an incredible turnout this year with around 300 registered starts and probably around 3.000 spectators over the weekend. In addition, we have a "Vendor Village" with lots of outdoor related companies, local businesses, live music and great food provided by Cilantro Truck and Pacific Bonsai. This event will be of epic proportions. It will be an event for the ages. Years from now, the old haggard outdoor enthusiasts that we will become will be reminiscing about this as perhaps the single greatest events of all time. The consequences of missing this event will be inconceivably catastrophic; so do mot miss it May 15-17, 2015. Regardless of whether you compete, participate in our clinics and product demos, spectate, volunteer or all of the above, we'd love to see you out there and join in the fun!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Registration is open and spots are going quickly*

If you intend on competing in this year's Golden Games, I'd suggest you register ASAP. We just opened registration today and already have about 10 people registered. So, onsite registration probably won't be available because we've set a limit on how many people are able to compete in any given event. To register go to: www.thegoldengames.com and GET-R-DONE to make sure you're able to compete.


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Registation is filling up fast for The 2015 Golden Games*



T-ROY said:


> If you intend on competing in this year's Golden Games, I'd suggest you register ASAP. We just opened registration today and already have about 20 people registered. So, onsite registration probably won't be available because we've set a limit on how many people are able to compete in any given event. To register go to: www.thegoldengames.com and GET-R-DONE to make sure you're able to compete.



Also, get all your paddling buddies and make sure to hae them come out and cheer you on to victory. Or, maybe you can get them to register and compete against you. Regardless, DON'T MISS THE GOLDEN GAMES MAY15TH-17TH, 2015!


----------



## T-ROY (Mar 11, 2004)

*Event Schedule for The 2015 golden Games*

T-minus 9 days until The 5th Annual Golden Games. Attached is this year's event post and a schedule of events. Please get registered my going to www:thegoldengames.com. See you there!


----------

